# Adrenal mass



## dvance4210 (Aug 24, 2012)

What would be the best code to use for an adrenal mass?


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Aug 26, 2012)

255.9


----------



## djr5958@hotmail.com (Aug 14, 2013)

_227.0 for adrenal mass _


----------



## Coder_Rick (Aug 14, 2013)

227.0 -Benign neoplasm unless Dr. states it is malignant would be the code to use.

255.9 - Would be for  unspeciified disorder of adreanal glands.


----------



## Tonyj (Aug 14, 2013)

Coder_Rick said:


> 227.0 -Benign neoplasm unless Dr. states it is malignant would be the code to use.
> 
> 255.9 - Would be for  unspeciified disorder of adreanal glands.



It is my understanding that mass was not to be confused with a neoplasm. 255.9 should be used. I'd like to hear other opinions.


----------



## violet (Aug 16, 2013)

If a biopsy has not been performed to determine whether it is benign or malignant, any neoplasm code would be inappropriate. There is no specific code for an adrenal mass, so 255.9 would be appropriate until the nature of the mass is defined by pathology.


----------



## abhishekrane32@yahoo.com (Aug 18, 2013)

yes 255.9 is appropriate

Abhishek Rane


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 19, 2013)

yes the 255 is more appropriate, if you need confirmation look in the code book under the subchapter for unspecified neoplasm, it states there that "the term "mass" unless otherwise stated, is not to be regarded as a neoplastic growth.
A coder may NOT code a neoplasm code (benign, malignant, uncertain behavior) without the benefit of a pathology report.


----------

